# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un hurón domestico.

## frfmfrfm

Subo unas fotos de un hurón domestico que la semana pasada llevaba en los brazos por las calles y el hombre bastante amable me dejo fotografiar.
La belleza del animal es indiscutible.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Simpático animal. He tenido la suerte de tener dos de su especie en las manos. Uno, perdido, que acogimos hasta que lo dimos a un cabrero de la zona de casa de mis padres, y otro, mascota de una vecina, que no he vuelto a ver.

Me encanta.

----------

